# First timer!! TIPS :)



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys first time grower here this season. I would like as many tips/ good ideas as possible simply for knowledge and preperation for next season. I currently my mothers tomato soil and im also using 1 gallon of water containing a 1tsp of lemon juice (ive read up on how its supposed to change tap water pH from 6.6-6.9 to 6.2-6.5). Like i said this is my first time so im going to give some pictures of how there doing and any tips/help would be apperciated. My plants get at least 10 hrs of sunlight a day. So here they are. 

Date started growing 6-22-11 (i know its late.)

Pic #1 7-7-11
Pic #2 7-11-11
Pic # 3 7-15-11


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2011)

Read the stickies, they will help get ya started.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you, i would like to know though... you think there looking alright?


----------



## Locked (Jul 15, 2011)

NewGr0werD0peFl0'er said:
			
		

> Thank you, i would like to know though... you think there looking alright?



They look pretty healthy to me...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep,,but I would get them into what ever they are going to grow in.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 15, 2011)

They look like you need to start ferts. Are you talking 10hrs total light or 10 of direct sunlight?


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

Im saying 10 hrs Direct sunlight... and i was going to ask i live in the northeast so its 7/15/2011. I am hoping for buds by at least late september but who knows !... oh another thing have you guys heard of a thing called "Neem oil" i was told to put it on outdoor plants before spidermites eat the **** out of them hahaha does it work though


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

NewGr0werD0peFl0'er said:
			
		

> Hey guys first time grower here this season. I would like as many tips/ good ideas as possible.....



Tell no one :bolt::bong:


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

and to OzzyDioDude, what do you mean to start ferts?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

Never had a problem outdoors with mites. Most outdoor conditions do not help the mites.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

Hahahah!!! i have been very. VERY succesful with that one rule


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

NewGr0werD0peFl0'er said:
			
		

> and to OzzyDioDude, what do you mean to start ferts?



Start feeding them nutes/fertilizers, when watering


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh thats good to know, any creatures/bugs i have to worry about... and good solutions!?!

Do you have any favorite "nutes"???


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

I use GH3 part in my DWC indoors and I am organic outdoors and just use teas.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

So is there a specific brand of Fertilizer i should get, and what do i do.... everytime i water i sprinkle this stuff on the soil or something?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

GH3(General Hydroponics) part is a specific fertilizer.
Many members use Fox Farm also, there are many different kinds.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay, thank you for the advice very much.... but just one more question ! So do i just mix the soil now with this fertilzer all at once, or like i said do i just sprinkle it in with the soil!?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 15, 2011)

I would mix it with the water.

Use a liquid or a water soluble fertilizer


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 15, 2011)

ahhhhh didnt know you could do that!!! learning something new everyday. You have been more of a help pcduck, thank you. And i will update this in about 3-4 weeks


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2011)

I use fox farm soil. It is loaded with nutes so I don't feed for a while, till they ask for it. I use roots organic nutes.
You need to read read read. Good luck! And green mojo!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2011)

NewGr0werD0peFl0'er said:
			
		

> ahhhhh didnt know you could do that!!! learning something new everyday. You have been more of a help pcduck, thank you. And i will update this in about 3-4 weeks



I would suggest that you do lots more reading.  Start at the Resource section and then read all the Stickies that apply to the way you are growing.

I would get the plants out of the metal coffee cans--nutrients can react with the metal in the cans tand leach into your soil--get something plastic.  Soil for tomato plants is not generally the best to use for mj.  Check out soil mixtures in the Stickies.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 16, 2011)

Question for you guys. I used "headies" seeds for these 2 plants. Does that mean if i keep it healthy and well maintained im gaurenteed headies. Thats what somone told me but i dont beleive them.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 16, 2011)

headies????

Are you sure they did not say hermies?


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 16, 2011)

possibly means head high type rather than body stone effect?.. just a guess though, type of effect should pass on from parent plants if its that.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah im postive they didnt say hermies lol. But around were i live "headies" is the better weed and "middies" is the shitty weed. I got both of these seeds from a very crystalised dry bud, so hopefully i get good results. Also I just transplanted from the metal cans to plastic CLEAN paintbuckets.

PS: Can you get foxfarm from anywhere or is it more of an online thing?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2011)

Just check you local grow shops and see what they carry so stores now carry the Foxfarm lines of soils and nutrients. here is a link to FF and you can use it to locate a place that sells them near you 
hXXp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/buyfox_consumer_map.html
You want to use as big a grow container as you can get.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 17, 2011)

SO im crying right now ;( ;( ;( ;(.... as you would have guessed a newbie like myself, i guess i *really messed *up transplanting 1 of them earlier as i saw the roots got exposed to sunlight and now 1 of them is wilting... of course my best looking one (((.... if its wilting already its pretty much dead right? cus i tried to push the soil down and watering it a little bit but i have a baddddd feeling about this one... i learned my lesson


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 17, 2011)

Wilting a little at first transplaning is not unusual. A little light on the roots while you were tranplanting them should not have hurt them. Give them a few days to adjust to their new enviroment. Did you get them use to sunlight when you first put the outside? If don't they maybe a little sun burnt(yes a plant can get sunburned) and need a few days to heal and adapt to the sun.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay, so i havent watered them in a day, and once i saw the leaves were starting to wilt i watered them carefully, and slowly (not to much water at one time). I noticed the plant stem went from a slightly tint of brown to fully green just as it was when in the other pot. So i think i got myself a trooper here because it looks a lot better now then it did first transplanted, with a little bit of water hopefully everything will be ok!!!!! and i do think it got sunburned because it wasnt all the leaves starting to wilt just the very bottom ones. so hopefully all is well  thanks


----------



## FUM (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd use "Roots Organic" soil. It's the only "true" organic soil. "Roots" has a 707 soil that has everything you'll need in right in the bag. Of course you may add more,but your covered with what you get in the bag soil. Good luck.


----------



## Hick (Jul 18, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> I'd use "Roots Organic" soil. It's the only "true" organic soil. .


Not true..  FUM.. 
  There are several soils OMRI _"certified"_ organic... 



> Our Peace of Mind® and Happy Frog® fertilizers are 100% organic.


from fox farms website. I'm waiting on the answer to products certified by OMRI. I'm certain their soil "use" to carry the OMRI seal..:confused2:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 18, 2011)

I know it's a bad pic, but had to stand on my head. 



​


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 19, 2011)

Rosebud, i am about 3-4 weeks in and my plants are looking healthy but i know there getting sick of just sunlight, and water with the soil i can tell there now starving for nutes so thats why i am making a trip to get fox farm water soluable nutriants i just wanted to know. I heard i should get like 2 different kinds like one kind for growth until flowering and then another foxfarm product stricktly for flowering.. any thoughts?


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2011)

yea one is called _Fox Farm Grow Big_ for veg, and _Fox Farm Big Bloom_ for flower

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/fox-farm-liquid-nutrient-c-81_170.html


----------



## Hick (Jul 19, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> yea one is called _Fox Farm Grow Big_ for veg, and _Fox Farm Big Bloom_ for flower
> 
> hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/fox-farm-liquid-nutrient-c-81_170.html


_"TIGER Bloom"_ is the flowering nute duck. Big bloom is more just an additive.  But you knew that.. 

thanks rosey..

here's the response from FF...





> Thanks for considering FoxFarm products!  Because  we produce both organic and non-organic products that share the same  production facility, warehouse, and shipping containers, none of our  products are OMRI certified.  I can assure you,  though, that all of our soils, Happy Frog dry organic fertilizers, Big  Bloom liquid fertilizer, and BushDoctor line of liquid fertilizers are  made from only certified organic ingredients!  Hopefully that answers  your question, be sure to let us know if you  have any other questions.  Thanks for making the sustainable choice and  using FoxFarm products!  Cheers!
> 
> *Adam Crook*
> Customer Care & Technical Support


:confused2:...


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2011)

New, I use ffof soil, but i use Roots Organics, want a picture?


​


----------



## pcduck (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the correction Hick. My Bad.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay ladies and gents so i just went out and purchased Big bloom, Tiger bloom, and Grow Big by fox farm, will theses 3 bottles perhaps last till next year, or should they be gone by one season?


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay so my plants are looking extremely healthy in the new fox farm products, is topping a good idea though should i try it as a begginer/


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2011)

Go ahead and top your being a newbie won't hurt a thing.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey would just like to show an update on how my plants are dooing. They love the fox farm nuts and are so green with no defficancy's. Any suggestions, and/or comments. There about 1 month in now.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 28, 2011)

is there anyone on this fourm anymore


----------



## mistisrising (Jul 30, 2011)

They look fine, stop stressing. I assume you're going to flower them out in those buckets (this is fine, I've done it many times). I'm hoping you knew to drill some holes in the bottom for drainage. The fox farm nutes work well, and your pics look fine for a month old.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 30, 2011)

Does it frost in your area?  What do your fall winter temps get like?  

Why is there so little dirt in the buckets?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks THG,,I was gonna ask the same thing.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Jul 30, 2011)

THe frost temps get freezing im on the east coast , but they dont really start getting into the 50 -60's until late oct. sometimes early


----------



## Growdude (Jul 31, 2011)

I would top or LST them as they look stretchy to me, are they getting good direct sunlight?


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok so i just did my first top and it looks to be okay but it seems that 2 problems are arising. One i notice little holes in the plant like they have been gettin eating a verryy little bit, and tips. And i also noticed a dusty like grayness at the tips of the leaves, my plants are outdoor so anything guys?


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok so here are my plants on Week #5 with 6 day usage of Fox farm. Also just topped 2 days ago.


----------



## NewGr0werD0peFl0'er (Aug 9, 2011)

This is my newest problem, i beleive it is a Zinc Defficeny but i'd like your help on judging. And anyone with a solution my plant looks healthy but a few of the bottom leaves, look like this.


----------

